# Bull Nabs Cat Burglar



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

The feel good story of the week. Maybe they should deputize the bull?

http://newstome.blog.ajc.com/2015/07/09/alabama-bull-nabs-cat-burglar/


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Good article. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Good read thanks for sharing


----------

